# Toronto People, I Hate To Ask...



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hubby yelled at me last night and said "I want the F-ing cat gone."

I really don't want to take him to a shelter, he'll probably get put down if I do that.

Please, if you know anyone who is willing to take in another pet I'd really appreciate it!

I've also put him on Kijiji but no luck so far


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Could you pm some info on the cat. I will look for a rescue for you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

3 year old male, neutered, declawed, gets along with dogs, we dont know if he gets along with other cats.

He is dark brown with white on his chest and white "socks".

His name is Moka. He knows how to play fetch and likes to go outside (on leash).


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Try the cat forum.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am bumping this up. He sounds like a great cat. My daughter rescued a cat from the animal shelter that would fetch. I had never seen a cat before that would do that. He also likes to go outside on a leash.
I hope you find a home for him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Hubby yelled at me last night and said "I want the F-ing cat gone."
> 
> I really don't want to take him to a shelter, he'll probably get put down if I do that.
> 
> ...


 
Real nice. You might want to let the "hubby" know that as a responsible and caring pet owner, you don't just make the "f-ing cat" disappear. 

I'n not even a big cat fan, but if I were in Toronto I'D take him, even if to just be able to take the time to find him a good home.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I have two cats. The ex husband wanted cats and got them when we were still married. When we separated he wanted to take them to the vet to "take care of them". Needless to say, I kept them. They are cool cats and barley make any work.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

If I was anywhere in the area, I'd take him. Poor kitty. I hope you find someone that can give him a nice home. If you can, please stand firm against the husband in order to do the right thing. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I really REALLY hope that poor Moka is in a _good_ home.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Did she re-home him?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You know, Michelle, if you are trying to rehome him here, you could at least be honest about the reasons for it. It's kind of weird when here you are rehoming because of allergies, and on another forum, your reason is because he pees inside everywhere. It would be pretty ****** if some GRF member had agreed to adopt him and wasn't told about the real issues there.

Glad you were able to rehome him and not take him to a shelter... sorry you felt you had to go about it in a dishonest way.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It was mostly the allergies.

If you want to read the rest of the story, you keep reading the other forum. I don't see why you feel the need to judge me and throw me under the bus when you don't know what I was going to disclose if anyone was interested.

The people upstairs are loving him, they know about the pee issue, they don't care. We figure it's mostly him doing it out of spite when we started locking him out of places we didn't want him, but that's all in that thread too.

Thanks to the others for the helpful advice.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll stop looking for rescues.


----------

